# WANTED <- Larger adult yellow foot tortoises



## Baoh (Jun 3, 2011)

Looking for larger yellow foot tortoises. 20" or greater scl. Preferably a 1.1 pair, although a single male or single female would also be seriously considered.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Baoh (Jun 15, 2011)

Acquired some.


----------

